# YOUR COUNTRY'S PARLIAMENTRY HOUSES



## t-bang!

YOUR COUNTRY'S PARLIAMENTRY HOUSES
NEED I SAY MORE?


----------



## brightside.

Islamabad, Pakistan









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/77/218209321_4205bec6c2.jpg?v=0









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3002/2761754997_3a501b5266.jpg?v=0









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhailpk/2764843487/sizes/o/

Inside


----------



## ambiente2008

*Portuguese Parliament*

The Palácio de São Bento (English: Saint Benedict's Palace) is the home of the Assembly of the Republic, the Portuguese parliament. It is located in Lisbon, in the parish with the same name. Close to Bairro Alto, the Palace of São Bento was formerly known as the seat of the National Assembly (Assembleia Nacional) during the Estado Novo regime. Nearby is the official residence of Portugal’s Prime Minister.

The Palace has its origin in the first Benedictine monastery of Lisbon, established in 1598. In 1615, the monks settled in the area of the Casa da Saúde (Health House), that housed people sick with the plague. The new monastery was built during the 17th century following a Mannerist project by Jesuit architect Baltazar Álvares, later followed by João Turriano. The large building, of rectangular shape, had a church flanked by two towers, four cloisters, dormitories, kitchen, etc. When the construction works of the new building were almost finished, the destructive 1755 Lisbon earthquake damaged it.

After the Liberal Revolution (1820) and the suppression of religious orders in Portugal (1834), the monks were expelled from the monastery and the Portuguese Parliament was installed in the building, then called Palácio das Cortes or Parlamento. From then on, the old monastery was systematically adapted to its new functions. The first architect in charge was Possidónio da Silva, who designed the first session rooms.

The Chapter house (meeting place of the monks) of the monastery was totally remodelled by French architect Jean François Colson into a session room in 1867. The Portuguese Senate (upper house) used to meet in this room until the 1976 Constitution established unicameralism.

In 1895, a fire destroyed the session room of the lower house, and it was necessary to repair and expand the Parliament building. Portuguese architect Miguel Ventura Terra was put in charge of the remodelling project, which lasted until the 1940s. Ventura Terra built a new session room for the lower house (inaugurated in 1903) and altered the façade of the building, adding a neoclassical portico with columns and a triangular pediment. He also remodelled the atrium, the monumental inner stairway and many other rooms. The works were continued in the 1920s by architect Adolfo Marques da Silva.

In the 1940s, during Salazar's Estado Novo regime, the monumental stairway in front of the portico of the Parliament was completed. The stairway was designed by Cristino da Silva, who was also responsible for the project of the gardens in the back of the Palace.

Since Portugal became a democracy after the 1974 Carnation Revolution the area in front of the palace has been the most popular location for demonstrations held in Lisbon.

In 1999 an annex building was inaugurated near the old Palace. This modern structure was designed by Fernando Távora and allowed for an expansion of the space of the Portuguese Assembly without altering its historical outlook.


----------



## romanyo

...Argentinian Congress...


----------



## Quintana

Dutch parliament in The Hague:


----------



## t-bang!

wow! awesome pics keep them rolling. :cheers:


----------



## canadave87

Parliament of Canada. The Centre Block, the main building, was completed in 1927 after the original building was destroyed in a fire. The iconic Peace Tower is one of the tallest structures in downtown Ottawa, at 92.5 metres tall.

The East and West Blocks were both completed by 1876 and went undamaged by the fire, as was the Library of Parliament, which was saved by the heavy wooden doors which closed it off from the original Centre Block.


----------



## RobH

The British Houses of Parliament need to have a place in this thread:




























House of commons:










House of Lords:


----------



## City_of_Fury

*National Congress of Argentina*

National Congress of Argentina​ 
The National Congress Palace of Argentina have been finisehd in 1906 and is one of the most beautiful palaces of Latin America.

Information:
Situated at the end of Avenida de Mayo, at the other end of which is located the Casa Rosada, Argentina's parliament is bicameral and is made up of the 72-seat Argentine Senate and the 256-seat Argentine Chamber of Deputies.

Designed by the Italian architect Vittorio Meano, the building was under construction between 1898 and 1906 when it was precariously opened, to be later finished by Julio Dormal. As time went by, the building proved too small for its purpose, and in 1974 the construction of the Edificio Anexo, which now holds the deputies' offices, was started (image, below).

In front of the building lies the Square of Congress (Spanish: Plaza del Congreso) which is popular with tourists, as well as a preferred location for protestors and those who want to voice their opinion about Congress activities.



TEN PHOTOS OF THE CONGRESS PALACE OF ARGENTINA


----------



## imaginas

Greek parliament.
The photos are mine!


----------



## claclin

Colombia's National Capitoly


----------



## Looking/Up

Parliament Hill is an obvious favourite for sentimental reasons, but the British House is absolutely stunning and amazingly iconic. It hasn't been posted yet, but the parliament building in Budapest is brilliant!


----------



## mauricio_unam

México


----------



## KB335ci2

*Parliament House, New Delhi, India*

image source: *deouro* on flickr.com



image source: *[V]* on flickr.com



image source: *Wee Kojak* on flickr.com



image source: *Jagdish Yadav* on flickr.com



image source: *Yuppiesonfoot*


----------



## tijuano en el df

wow! what a good thread. i like the argentinian, the Hindu, and the portuguese parliaments. oh yeah, and the mexican one.


----------



## pilotos

Additional pictures from the Greek parliament:


----------



## t-bang!

quite disappointed with the Greek parliament i thought coming form them it would be something spectacular and ornate. hno:


----------



## ambiente2008

The "new" parlamentry Houses, i think the Brazilian one are the most spectacular.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

German parliament (Reichstag):









source










source

The dome:








source

Inside the dome:








source


The Congress Palace of Argentina is amazing btw!


----------



## Looking/Up

I really enjoy the symbolism behind the dome part of the German parliament. Architecturally, it's a great marraige between history and modernity.


----------



## S.T.Y AP

the parliament of the Pakistan and Argentina is very beaultiful


----------



## Chadster93

Cambodia's Parliament (National Assembly) building.


----------



## Maxxclip

*Batasang Pambansa (National Congress of the Philippines)*

Front view



























inside the hall


















Member's Lounge









Conference Room









Legislative Library


----------



## OshHisham

Malaysian Parliament

here the interesting one, a debate/fighting session on the parliament


----------



## alekssa1

State Duma
the lower house of the Federal Assembly of Russia


----------



## balthazar

the nicest for me is Budapest, while London certaintly is the most famous...


----------



## Fakroef

The brazilian are really nice! 
The Most famous is the English one...rr
The Most Impressive is the romanian by a long shot! what a monster!


----------



## Qaabus

Quintana said:


> Dutch parliament in The Hague:


Some interior views:

Rolzaal, the most ancient part.









Ridderzaal, Hall of Knights.









Eerste Kamer der Staten-Generaal, Senate.









Trêveszaal, Hall of Treaties.









Handelingenkamer, Hall of Records.









De Hall, Senate Lobby









Noenzaal, Senate Restaurant


----------



## _Barca_

The parliament of Catalonia. This building was created in 1716 and was finished in 1727.


----------



## Looking/Up

Exterior, Orientating Shot









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samirdiwan/2881797607/sizes/l/

A trip inside Canada's parliament (centre block)

Hall of Honour








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chocolatedisco/3127452262/

Senate Chamber








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/3126628751_3ded0e838c.jpg?v=0

Rotunda - Attention to detail








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zorro-the-cat/2837980310/

Senate Foyer - at Christmas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chocolatedisco/3126620051/

Library of Parliament








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3477212975/sizes/l/


----------



## GEwinnen

brightside. said:


> Awesome!


View from the top of the glass dome into the assembly hall of the german parliament:










View from the assembly hall:


----------



## aby_since82

Canada's Parliament is realley beautifull! :drool::drool::drool:

Parliament of Andalusia


----------



## leeds the best

liki the catalonia and andalusion parliment ,lets see some more spanish regional parliments pls.


----------



## Mistral1

My vote goes definitely to Canberra (modern) and Budapest (old), both are stunning! Bangladesh certainly suprised me and of course London is a classic.


----------



## aby_since82

Palau de les Corts Valencianes


----------



## ensarsever

Hungarian Parliament is the best one i think


----------



## jerseyboi

*Jersey THE ROYAL COURT *



















*See http://www.bbc.co.uk/jersey/360/royal_square.shtml for a 360° Panoramas!!!!!!!!!!!*

The States of Jersey ( États de Jersey) is the parliament of Jersey
above is the building.
Jersey is a democracy but has very few political parties.

Parliament building is all so called the 'Royal Court'.










the building is in ROYAL SQUARE In 1649, from what was then the marketplace in St. Helier, Laurens Hamptonne proclaimed loyalty to Charles II, following the execution of his father, Charles I. The first such proclomation of allegiance in the British Isles.
In 1663 in recognition of his loyalty to the English Crown George Carteret, Jersey`s Royalist Governor,was granted a large tract of land in North America henceforth known as New Jersey.

During the occupation of Jersey by the germans (WW2) slaps where
arranged in a V shape for victory! the Germans didnt notice!


----------



## Nolke

Inside view of the Andalusian parliament in Seville, the building is a former hospital built in the 16th century, so the chamber is actually the former Renaissance church of the complex, now desacralized. A very monumental place. The altarpiece is covered with the Andalusian coat of arms during the sessions.


----------



## AMBAnauta

Argentine parliament


----------



## amar11372

Mistral1 said:


> My vote goes definitely to Canberra (modern) and Budapest (old), both are stunning! Bangladesh certainly suprised me and of course London is a classic.


Here is more...

*Bangladesh Parliament*

by logan295


----------

